# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Sauvgarder Une Datawindow sous format de PDF

## Fatimaya

Bonjour,
Cher(es) Ami(es) J'ai Besoin d'un aide:Voici La problmatique :
J'ai une DataWindow que je veux la sauvegarder sous format PDF Afin de l'envoyer par mail.
*En effet j'ai de deux problmes*
-*Le 1er :c'est que le sauvegarde*  a marche pas mme si j'ai essay la fonctionalit save as row et j'ai chois pdf .  
et meme la fonction saves as n'a pas march .
J'ai essay aussi d'appliquer quelques truc que j'ai trouver sur le net comme :
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...rrectly-to-pdf
http://en.helpdoc-online.com/powerbu...e/pbugp155.htm
*Deuximement: Comment Envoyer Le Pdf par mail*

----------


## Jordel

Bonjour,

Personnellement... j'ai install Ghostscript qui a cr automatiquement une imprimante virtuelle "Sybase DataWindow PS".
Ensuite, un simple SaveAs permet d'enregistrer facilement en PDF.

Pour l'envoi par mail... Ce lien m'a permis de faire cela : http://www.rgagnon.com/pbdetails/pb-0220.html

----------

